# Thoughts on this breeder in Michigan



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

vomdinaburg.com

Ok, so next year my youngest will be going to school full time, and Huz and I discussed about getting another GS. (talked him out of getting a Jack Russell ) Kane is the best dog I have ever owned, he is my heart dog. We both agreed to get another WGSL. Well, today I started researching around and came across this breeder not too far from me. Thoughts? And does anyone have a puppy from them?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You know we all like what we like, so make sure you keep that in mind! 

Are they close enough for you to visit? Can you talk to past puppy owners to compare their experiences with the dogs and the breeder?

I know for me, the money I pay is NOT for the puppy. Instead it's to support the breeder and their philosophies for their program AND the future of the breed. So feeling comfortable with that is key to me.

Would like a bit more in the puppy warranty/agreement though. Other things beside hip dysplasia (and it looks like they are only saying CRIPPLING by 2 years old?) to consider in our breed.

puppiespage

(German Shepherd Puppy Health Warranty, by Wildhaus Kennels ) has a bit more complete of a warranty for my needs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Never heard of this one, but if I was in Michigan and I was looking for a show line, Alta Tollhaus would probably be my first option.

But go ahead and check this breeder out. See if you like what you see.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You know we all like what we like, so make sure you keep that in mind!
> 
> Are they close enough for you to visit? Can you talk to past puppy owners to compare their experiences with the dogs and the breeder?
> 
> ...


MRL, thats one of the reasons why I was looking at the site, because of the location. As we have witnessed before, you cannot put your money on just a pretty website. I have not contacted this breeder as of yet, because I wanted input first if any other breeders or fellow members know or have purchased a dog from them.  As I have stated, I am researching and still looking. I would love one from Robin, but unfortunately she is out of my "bubble". lol. And I'll probably post some other breeders on here for evaluation, and so the search continues. . But, thank you for your input, I have learned alot about breeders and their programs or lack thereof.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm uncomfortable anytime I see a price range for puppies. I can understand this price with guarantee, this price without but to see a range of $900-$2500 raises flags for me. Also, do they actually breed or do they import? It said on their site the puppies were imported? Who put the titles on these dogs? Were they bought with the titles or did the ppl train and title? Maybe post a few pedigrees for the puppies and get some opinions from Cliff, Robin and Carmen!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you open to having a puppy shipped? This will help expand the bubble (if you're referring to location as the bubble) if you really can't find anything close to you.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucy, I really would like to meet the breeder face to face. See the kennel, the dogs, how its maintained, etc. I like to ask alot of questions and I can get a better feel of a person and how compassionate they are about dogs and breeding program if I'm face to face.I am not comfortable just talking over the phone or emailing. Thats just me. I like Robins GS ALOT. I wish I could visit with her if she was closer.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you really like Robins dogs that much (and the feelings mutual ) ... try and make a plan to go out there and visit her dogs if you're really set on meeting someone face to face. If you like what you see, you can always have a puppy shipped out when ready if she's up for that. You don't have to go out and buy anything that day. 

Not trying to single out Robin, just using her as an example because you mentioned her. This can apply to any breeder. There are plenty of good breeders who ship and not all areas have good breeders. It's just a way to expand your options. The way I think of it... why settle?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would also look into Julie at Alta Tollhaus, a few people here have dogs from her and are very pleased, and plus she is in Michigan.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all. I will check out AltaTolhaus as well.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs Alta-Tollhaus Kennels.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Bunchoberrys!
THANK YOU for the compliment! I can completely understand your decision to personally meet a breeder and their dogs if possible.
I would then second the nomination of Julie at Alta -Tollhaus....since you are looking at WGSL's.
I know several of Julies dogs and I know Julie herself......good person & good dogs.
*If you ever "open" your bubble and consider "shipping"....there are good breeders out there!*


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm getting a puppy from Alta-Tollhaus's U-litter, and I'm all the way out in DC! It's a 10-hour drive, but that's the litter for me, and I know I'm making the right choice. 

I would encourage you to consider A-T or Huertahof, which I understand is a bit further out, but may have a litter that would fit your needs and make it worth the drive. Those are my personal favorites for WGSLs in your region. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide! Naturally, we will want puppy pictures to coo over.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just another thought. I am not sure when you plan on getting another pup, but if you really wanted to meet Robin I am pretty sure (Correct me if I am wrong) she will be at the USA Sieger show in Indiana...still a drive (I am not sure where you live) but not quite as far...plus then you get to witness a Sieger show. I drove from Grand Rapids to Robins...was a 5.5 hour trip (more on the way home...rush hour through Chicago) and only got to spend a few hours there. That 11+ hour trip was completely worth it! I can't say enough good things about Robin, Carlos and all of the people I met that train with her. An amazing group of people and I am not saying that to make you blush Robin!  

I too am a fan of the WGSL and was honestly drawn to Cuervo. My ultimate goal was to get a Cuervo pup. Unfortunately those plans have changed, but I have realized that it isn't the dog I am picking. I am picking a breeder that I trust will produce quality pups no matter who the parents are. Although I will have a hard time convincing DH to be open minded...he is a hardcore Ivan fan


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Alta-Tollhaus


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> Alta-Tollhaus


She produces very nice dogs! Your Gavin is amazing!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Danielle609 said:


> She produces very nice dogs! Your Gavin is amazing!


 
Thank you very much, I love him so much.:wub:


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm from Michigan and got my boy from Wind Dancer Kennels in Lexington, MI. I've been very happy with Gunny.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I know of a great WGSL breeder in Michigan, PM me if interested.


----------

